# Revelstoke 2009 trip



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm planning on heading out there next winter with a couple buddies because i've only heard good things about revy. They were a little skeptical, but i just showed them these pictures, and they completely changed their minds and are stoked now


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Shhhh... do us all a favor and stop hyping this place up like everyone else is, or it will be the next banff / whistler!!!

I was there and it sucked, no powder, and its all just boring cat tracks  you don't want to go people!


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

/\ that's right, errr, go to sunshine  revy = bare patches and icy


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, yea, thats what i think everytime i see anything about revy. I wanted to go this last year but it was cheaper for the guys i was with to hit up fernie instead. Now they've got all summer to save up because they know we're going, so we'll get there before it gets too crazy haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Shhhh... do us all a favor and stop hyping this place up like everyone else is, or it will be the next banff / whistler!!!
> 
> I was there and it sucked, no powder, and its all just boring cat tracks  you don't want to go people!


Hahahaha just another Banff local talking smack about a place to keep non-locals and city bugs out... I know how it works having lived there for 5 years... Those pics of Revelstoke look rad and me and my city bug friends are all gonna hit it next year!


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Shhhh... do us all a favor and stop hyping this place up like everyone else is, or it will be the next banff / whistler!!!
> 
> I was there and it sucked, no powder, and its all just boring cat tracks  you don't want to go people!


Too late, Transworld's last issue for the season hyped revel up with a feature story.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Revy is far enough off the beaten path it'll never be a junk show like Whistler. It's nice for resorts to be your own private little playground, but they also go out of business quickly if they do. The place does look amazing and the expansion plans are aggressive to say the least. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> It's nice for resorts to be your own private little playground, but they also go out of business quickly if they do.


Yup... it's those rich euro gapers who ski only because they can who ultimately pay the rent. I personally do not like to hike, so in order to keep the lifts running, It's a good idea to get over yourselves and share the hill with everybody.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

hey, whats a good place to stay for cheap? I'm already looking into SameSun hostel and Sandman Inn, but I'm open to any other suggestions as I'm only checking out some places that came up in a simple google search


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

/\ you can't go wrong with the Sandman. We stayed there, it was cheap, big enough room for evening poker games, they have a hot tub and pool, food close by and only a 10min drive to the hill.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, i came across that and sent them an email. Looks decent enough for a couple of us to stay for a week


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Check out the "accomodations" section on the RMR website, it lists most of the hotels in town. I've stayed at the Sandman and Powder Springs before, both solid low end hotels for a reasonable price. The hostel is pretty cool and in a good location. If you don't mind spending a bit more ($115/night, not much if you split it with buddies) then go to the Days Inn. It's a little nicer and they have a hot tub on the roof... sweeeet!!


----------

